# David Dickson: Ministers are helpers, not lords



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 28, 2022)

_Vers. 24._ Not for that we have dominion over your Faith, but are helpers of your joy: for by Faith ye stand.

Hence arises another Objection: Therefore thou makest thy self Lord of our Faith, as if thou couldest punish when thou wouldst. He answers by denying any Mastery, affirming the power of his Ministry, and that to be employed to the benefit of the Church, that timely Censures, according to the Will of Christ, being used, those that repented might at length rejoice: He gives an account why he denied any dominion over their Faith, because Faith is the bond of conjunction with Christ, by which Faith we stand fast in the Grace of God, in right and title unto Christ, in the possession of things present, and in hopes of future good things: Therefore Faith admits no Lord, besides God; it admits of men only as Ministers, and helpers. ...

For the reference, see:









David Dickson: Ministers are helpers, not lords


[2 Corinthians 1] Vers. 24. Not for that we have dominion over your Faith, but are helpers of your joy: for by Faith ye stand. Hence arises another Objection: Therefore thou makest thy self Lord of…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

